# Gordon Ramsay



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

You cant f*ck with this guy

my favorite at 2:00





















gordon catching a slap to the face
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmnTcVQvy4s[/media]

dont be so stupid









this one is over the top








[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d6VyUhUBdco&feature=related

so can anyone beat ramsay in insults i think not....


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

chef tries to insult ramsay




















this one is epic.... guy thinks he's being complimented

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yDoh8nZy3Vo&feature=related


----------



## BRUNER247 (Jun 2, 2010)

SHuT IT DOWN!! & you...PISS OFF!


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Used to idolize him as a chef, a great inspiration. Now he's just a celebrity. He's almost forgotten about the UK now, turned into a Hollywood celebrity. Getting his hair transplants, teeth whitening and botox. Vain twat.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

The man isn't even a c list celebrity and still opens and runs many top restaurant around the world, guess you can have success and be a chef









Don't be such a hater... its not like he has sold anything out he believes in.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2011)

The UK sucks balls anyway.
Am I right guys? Right? Right?

USA!!! USA!!! USA!!! USA!!!


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

he owns like 17 successful restaurants and has more Michelin stars than anyone. Celebrity is just the next step. I think he's hilarious


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Pffft hells kitchen watch kitchen nightmares UK version.

The USA ramsay is all scripted crap


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

Kitchen nightmares is an awesome show

Gordon Ramsay is the man, one day I'll have that mafacka cook me a meal


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> Pffft hells kitchen watch kitchen nightmares UK version.
> 
> The USA ramsay is all scripted crap


the uk version is more intense... but its not on nearly as much unfortunately


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

bob351 said:


> Pffft hells kitchen watch kitchen nightmares UK version.
> 
> The USA ramsay is all scripted crap


the uk version is more intense... but its not on nearly as much unfortunately
[/quote]

There's reruns on BBC America all the time


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

ahahahahahaha
holy sh*t ramsay uncensored is EPIC!
"YOU FUC*ING C*NT!"

LMFAO!!!!!!!

if that man wasnt a master chef he would absolutely be a drill instructor


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

his voice gets higher the more angry he gets


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

halibut smash





one of my favorite moments from hells kitchen... guy tries to step to ramsay
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TAV3X5bqcAs&feature=related[/media]

tongs almost hit him in the face... 
[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TG45_26izc&feature=related


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

that guy who stepped to ramsay just omitted himself from working in a kitchen ever again lol
irony...the true bitch


----------



## louisvillain2.0 (May 16, 2007)

Ramsey is a wanker. To be a c*nt to that many people with knives is gonna end badly one day. I pray one of the staff snaps, cuts his throat, shoves an apple in his gob and serves his head up in the restaurant.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

louisvillain2.0 said:


> Ramsey is a wanker. To be a c*nt to that many people with knives is gonna end badly one day. I pray one of the staff snaps, cuts his throat, shoves an apple in his gob and serves his head up in the restaurant.


what you're trying to say is, he reminds you of your father?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

louisvillain2.0 said:


> Ramsey is a wanker. To be a c*nt to that many people with knives is gonna end badly one day. I pray one of the staff snaps, cuts his throat, shoves an apple in his gob and serves his head up in the restaurant.


Ramsay follows a certain french tradition, france kitchens are strict as hell and the hierarchy MUST be respect. If you ran a restaurant your employes are directly affecting your profit so they run kitchens like the army and turn them into well oiled machines not politicly correct sugar coasted don't hurt my feelings bullshit its not a coincidence europe produces some of the best restaurants and chefs in the world and why most go to europe to learn how to cook...

Your comment is like saying... the discipline in the army and those drill instructors is going to end badly with all those guns and munitions lying around


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

some of kitchen nightmares uk best moments


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh sh*t gordon comes swingin with the 55 gallons of refried beans!!!


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

what the f*ck is that.... thats not ground beef thats f*cking fat... its f*cking fatter than you









those beans are f*cking discussing







it broke the table when he put it down









some of those restaurants puts me off to restaurants.... another reason i learned to cook and cook mostly at home


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

lol same here
actually i have a slight disorder when eating out. i always try for foods i dont need a fork or spoon to eat cause i think of the hundreds of thousands of nasty ass mouths that same fork has been in


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

That why i love going out for sushi... one of the only things i will regularly go out to eat... its an art and the sushi chefs are some hard core mofos about sushi and its traditions cleanliness quality and all that good stuff.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

never had proper sushi
what am i missing?


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

if you like seafood... your missing out on seafood how it should be eaten... thanks to sushi i have had some fucked up sea creatures I would never eat otherwise









You gotta go to an authentic japanese trained sushi place not just any suhi place and stay away from the bullshit western rolls like california rolls or avocado rolls and go with authentic nigiri sushi (fish and rice hand formed)... westernized sushi is b.s IMO but still can be tasty like american chinese food.

nigiri sushi:














I like the fact i live near toronto and we have many cultures and they bring over their cuisine... thanks to that my palate has been spoiled


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

yes chef









/hangs head in shame and walks away


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)




----------



## BanditBrother (Nov 8, 2003)

Absolutely love GR!! He is so funny the way he slams people right down when they least expect and the way he does it is so funny!


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Love watching hells kitchen and kitchen nightmares. Great chef, funny how he disses people. That Boston guy was a douche, "I ain't no bitch". WTF man, suck it up and just work for one of the best chefs in the world. Idiot. The chance to be trained by one of the best people in your field and you try to fight him. Dumb m**********r.

Bob, those two rows on the left (2nd pic) is the only sushi I've had other than california or crab rolls. I'm not a seafood person, but it was okay. I think I was scared of the "texture". We have a few good sushi places here with serious sushi chefs.


----------



## His Majesty (Apr 5, 2005)

i love his shows. his straight to the point and funny.

some of the sh*t that he finds in kitchen nightmares is disgusting.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yeah the bean dip i posted up, that was nasty. but some of the old meats and seafoods ive seen him pull out of fridges. i remember this one episode where he threw up from the smell lol
i was like "oh sh*t its about to go down after hes done"
it did..


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

This is so weird, me and my girl watched Kitchen Nightmares for a few hours last night...good post Bob!


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Central said:


> lol same here
> actually i have a slight disorder when eating out. i always try for foods i dont need a fork or spoon to eat cause i think of the hundreds of thousands of nasty ass mouths that same fork has been in


Ever heard of the miracle of soap and hot water? lol


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Central said:


> lol same here
> actually i have a slight disorder when eating out. i always try for foods i dont need a fork or spoon to eat cause i think of the hundreds of thousands of nasty ass mouths that same fork has been in


Ever heard of the miracle of soap and hot water? lol


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

If you want proper Ramsay, look up on YouTube, 'Gordon Ramsay: Boiling Point'. None of this nowadays rubbish. Shows the stress involved in trying to win that elusive 3rd star.

And whoever pointed out my other post... Yes fair enough he's one of the best chefs in the world, but I still lose repsect on him about the vanity side of things. Whens being a top chef involved getting hair transplants and teeth whitening? American TV, what it does to you.


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

That Marine who got up in Gordons face was a a hired actor. Fact.

Part of the reason why I cant watch the USA version.

Plus the brits are always uncensored and have amazing disses and comebacks for ramsay sometimes.

"Twat", "Plonker"


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

10pointers said:


> lol same here
> actually i have a slight disorder when eating out. i always try for foods i dont need a fork or spoon to eat cause i think of the hundreds of thousands of nasty ass mouths that same fork has been in


Ever heard of the miracle of soap and hot water? lol
[/quote]
i love how you just troll threads looking for my posts so you can respond with little smart ass remarks. and you never actually say anything. i just want you to understand you are absolutely not angering me man lol
its cool if you wanna keep it up. im just making it apparent that you are my own personal troll. im kinda flattered actually. that means i matter to you enough to be followed


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Central said:


> lol same here
> actually i have a slight disorder when eating out. i always try for foods i dont need a fork or spoon to eat cause i think of the hundreds of thousands of nasty ass mouths that same fork has been in


Ever heard of the miracle of soap and hot water? lol
[/quote]
i love how you just troll threads looking for my posts so you can respond with little smart ass remarks. and you never actually say anything. i just want you to understand you are absolutely not angering me man lol
its cool if you wanna keep it up. im just making it apparent that you are my own personal troll. im kinda flattered actually. that means i matter to you enough to be followed








[/quote]

Or I just read most of the threads on this forum and your posts stand out.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

thank you


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

Trust me, it wasnt a compliment


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

trust me...it was. i know love when i see it


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

f*ck off you donkeys!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

hahahaha i never heard anyone anywhere else ever use donkey like that
what a great personality


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

bob351 said:


> f*ck off you donkeys!


It's something we say









Danny is right though, I was a little appalled that it's so scripted in your version.
Maybe the producers didn't want to risk it unscripted??


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

My guess is the USA population is a tad bit dumber and their shows need to be dumbed down accordingly. No lie! American TV is horrendous.

I seriously find myself watching shows from the UK and BBC. I especially like the Louis Theroux series of documentaries and Jonathan Ross interviews.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)




----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

ive made that before his sh*t is so simple yet you think your eating some 100$ meal from a 5 star resturant... gordon ramsay is an incredible chef i love watching his videos for the laughs and then for the foods.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i love it man. especially cause in these videos hes calm and in his own home. i feel like im hanging out with him just watching him prepare the meal im about to eat


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Danny Tanner said:


> My guess is the USA population is a tad bit dumber and their shows need to be dumbed down accordingly. No lie! American TV is horrendous.
> 
> I seriously find myself watching shows from the UK and BBC. I especially like the Louis Theroux series of documentaries and Jonathan Ross interviews.


I cant watch the Nat Geo programmes because the American narrators seem like they`re talking to 10 years olds.
You might like a bit of Melvyn Bragg ..bit old now but his cultural docus are interesting


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

locust said:


> My guess is the USA population is a tad bit dumber and their shows need to be dumbed down accordingly. No lie! American TV is horrendous.
> 
> I seriously find myself watching shows from the UK and BBC. I especially like the Louis Theroux series of documentaries and Jonathan Ross interviews.


I cant watch the Nat Geo programmes because the American narrators seem like they`re talking to 10 years olds.
You might like a bit of Melvyn Bragg ..bit old now but his cultural docus are interesting




[/quote]

Yeah I actually agree on this one. Planet Earth with David Attenborough narration was brilliant compared to Sigourney Weaver.... Not to mention the godawful Opra narration of Life.

Matter of fact there's not a damn documentary on the "Discovery" channel anymore.


----------



## locust (Aug 2, 2005)

Boobah said:


> My guess is the USA population is a tad bit dumber and their shows need to be dumbed down accordingly. No lie! American TV is horrendous.
> 
> I seriously find myself watching shows from the UK and BBC. I especially like the Louis Theroux series of documentaries and Jonathan Ross interviews.


I cant watch the Nat Geo programmes because the American narrators seem like they`re talking to 10 years olds.
You might like a bit of Melvyn Bragg ..bit old now but his cultural docus are interesting
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=o4c5v-cj2LA
[/quote]

Yeah I actually agree on this one. Planet Earth with David Attenborough narration was brilliant compared to Sigourney Weaver.... Not to mention the godawful Opra narration of Life.

Matter of fact there's not a damn documentary on the "Discovery" channel anymore.
[/quote]

Yeah its all too Walt Disney like. 
David Attenborough is an expert in the field hes narrating hes not really rehearsing.
Stephen Fry ( Black adder fame)has an interest in American culture and made a series:
http://www.youtube.c...feature=related

And wildlife docus 
http://www.youtube.c...h?v=9T1vfsHYiKY


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

even ramsay can burn toast on accident lol


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Thanks to this thread I now have some Ramsay queued up on the Netflix!


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i love it
i started in this thread posting the funny ramsay stuff, but quickly found myself actually watching his cooking online.

i made myself a pork chop dinner tonight based loosly off one of his recepies. amazing. i love it man. food is a passion, and great cooks are priceless to learn from


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Smoke said:


> Thanks to this thread I now have some Ramsay queued up on the Netflix!












and central i agree food is a passion... i have always wanted to be a chef but its not my main goal in life so its on the back burner if i f*ck up doing what i want i go to culinary school


----------



## PygoShlee (Jun 5, 2011)

Good luck, its f*cking hard work


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Bump

/smacks bob because he put the pepperoni on the wrong side


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i love watching these videos of his. its always fun to try some of his recepies. just his simple methods of seasoning works wonders. makes a simple meal that i use to cook so-so turn into a great feast.


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2011)

/forces P-Freak to drop the soap

/watches as bob approaches P-Freak picking up the soap


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

Traveller said:


> /forces P-Freak to drop the soap
> 
> /watches as bob approaches P-Freak picking up the soap


i think you're lost

aqhu is over there


----------



## Sanjo Eel (Aug 21, 2008)

Central said:


> even ramsay can burn toast on accident lol


I made these one day and they are pretty killer. My wife ain't crazy about "soft" eggs and this is a pretty soft scramble. They came out perfect though and and she always asks me to make them, but I don't cause I ain't no bitch!
Learn how to make these eggs, it's worth it just sayin'


----------



## JeanLucPicard (Nov 15, 2010)

P-Freak101 said:


> Bump
> 
> /smacks bob because he put the pepperoni on the wrong side


Keep your spam bullshit out of the Lounge.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

/shoves broom handle up p-freaks ass and runs away but hears an outcry from the showers "DEEPER"

/bob pretends he did not hear that and leaves

if anyone likes salmon i got a great recipe... soy sauce real maple syrup so no aunt jemima bullshit fake corn product crap 100% real maple syrup and cider vinegar if your interested i will post the measurements but I'm to lazy to walk upstairs at the moment.

sh*t is so bomb I use it as a staple marinade... you can vary the amounts of maple syrup to soy sauce ration if you want it more sweet or savory, personally i like it savory.

Speaking of maple syrup anyone cook maple bacon... f*cking amazing smell in the house after


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

pot roast tonight for me
found a kick ass deal at my local market. buy one get one. i have her marinating as we speak. ill snap a pic of the finished meal and not post it cause i cant.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Went foraging last week and picked up a boat load of Chanterelle and Chicken mushrooms. Making a dank pulled chick and wild mushroom tettrazini tonight.

I love cooking especially with things i have hunted/fished for or foraged myself. It tastes great and you get a feeling of satisfaction.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sounds good central i love a good roast







mushrooms are one of my favorite ingredients so I'm definitely going to give that mushroom tettrazini a try... but for tonight I got some purple potatoes i'm roasting with a little olive oil with garlic, rosemary and some sea salt

then some nice steaks with a hint of salt and some sauteed mushrooms

and obviously my matzo ball soup my mom has been cooking for me to freeze so i have soup for school lol.

Side note... when i was grabbing things for dinner at the farm the girl at the cash was f*cking smoking hot and she was the farmers daughter after i started speaking to her about how she got the job and blahh blahh blahh... now i know where the whole farmers daughters are smoking comes from


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

omfg that was perfection.

i had a 1.5 pound roast from the butcher. seasoned it with a dry rub of pepper, salt, onion and garlic powder. seared it in a piping hot pan to seal in the juice.

took the baking dish out and poored the liquid from the pan inside and covered it and let it bake low and slow for 1 hour. added some baked potatos and sliced up some tomato slices. thick cuts after it cooled a bit and wow.

the ultimate compliment is when my brother walked in he said "that smells F'ing awesome! what is that?!" 
i wish i would have remembered some mushrooms at the market. ah well...what a meal


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

sounds amazing man

this thread is turning into that creme fraiche episode of southpark, I love it









Slow cooking is probably one of my favorite methods to cook, so juicy and everything is soft as f*ck.

Are you a roasted chicken fan central?


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

bob351 said:


> this thread is turning into that creme fraiche episode of southpark, I love it
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hahahahahaha no doubt man

yeah im a fan of roasting chicken. chicken can be tricky. i find the best method with chicken is to slowly baste it under cover on a low low heat. keep it just hot enough to cook so the meat falls away from the bone. chicken is easy to dry out and then you end up needing a gravy which kills the natural flavors of the bird.

one method i used (although very unhealthy) is to use plain old italian dressing in a deep frying pan, add the chicken in and cover. the italian dressing steam cooks the chicken and marinates at the same time. after a hot 30 minutes the meat falls off and you have a cheap and easy italian marinated chicken. and the dressing doesnt over power the meat either.

fffffffffuuuuuuuuuuuuuckkkkkkkkk yeahhhhhhhhhhh (south park) LOL


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Will definitely experiment with the dressing idea sounds pretty good.

I gotta give you my roast recipe... anything I roast gets this combo of spices and herbs... Just need to find the list and I will post it up... Un real and not overpowering and then if you have leftovers it makes a great tasting roasted chicken sandwich with some mozzarella and tomatoes.

Im trying to get a smoker bbq combo for uni since I would love to learn and start smoking my own food just would not even know were to start with where to get wood thats safe to burn for food without pesticides or fertilizers or any of that b.s


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

oh man i would love to smoke food

i always wanted to dry out my own jerky too. i love jerky but its so expensive and usually the packaged kind has so much extra crap but into it. i get natural jerky from my cities market (westside market) and places in the country and its 100% natural beef or venison jerky and tastes amazing. best snack ever imho.

definitely PM that recepie


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

jerkey is bomb but im scared to look at the ingredients of that jack links sh*t

Im pretty paranoid when it comes to whats in my food from pesticides to random colouring and preservatives. Thats why i love living in the country and can go to a farm and see where my food came from and talk to the farmer, or his daughter







.

I try to stay out of grocery stores as much as possible... I have gotten a little crazy over my food lately but you are what you eat IMO.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

i dont live in the country. im a city boy. but my local grocery store has farm grown sections all over it. they have a home grown farmer provide veges and fruits week to week and have a big poster set up to show where it came from and who grew it. they are all ohio farmers. the tomatos and potatos i bought today were from this guys farm in southern ohio and honestly, were the bomb! 
the tomatos were epicly huge! shoot me your cell number bob and ill text you an image of my dinner today hahaha
PM it to me


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Cant go wrong with locally grown. Most of the garlic in the grocery stores is from china around here... when I made the switch to local I realized how much chinese garlic it would take to even come close to a clove or two of the local sh*t. The only problem i have with local sh*t is when something is out of season and cant be grown in a greenhouse like macintosh apples I go without for months... and in the winter I may head over to the grocery store to tide myself over on some things you cant find grown in a greenhouse.


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

yep, seasons change. but when its in season and locally grown...man do you taste it!

thats why im on a corn kick right now. 5 ears of corn for $2! and the sweet corn is bangin good! 2 of those will fill me up, so buying 5 means i have a cool 3-4 meals with a side of corn. cheap and nutricious way to add to a good meal.

i texted you a pic of my meal today. the meats on the light side on the plate cause i served it like that. but those tomatos and potato were local.

i cant believe more people arent as excited about food as we are


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

I dunno I dont understand why people arent... you eat multiple times a day no reason just to shrug it off like its just sustenance and nothing more...

This looks bomb im a huge fan of shepherds pie






Not sure if anyone is a big bacon eater but if you can find maple bacon I highly recommend it... the aroma cooking it is unmatched and the flavor is very subtle but adds a nice depth and balance to the salty and savory flavors.

Just made a few breakfast sandwiches with bacon fried egg and whole wheat english muffins so i got bacon on the mind lol.


----------



## Boobah (Jan 25, 2005)

Shepherds pie is delicious but you're talking serious gut bomb there.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

Yeah its pretty heavy but if you use lean lamb or beef it wont be to to bad or you can grind it yourself and really control the fat content, still going to have to relax for a while on the couch if you put enough of it back... Thats why you gotta make a healthy filling side dish.

Im a big seafood fan so this is probably going to be made at some point this weekend once im settled in my new place

just gotta swap the white rice for wild or brown and


----------

